# Smartphone owners club!



## human_error (Jan 18, 2010)

Welcome to the smartphone owners club!





I've noticed that there isn't a place to go and discuss smartphones in TPU at the moment, and since phones are becoming more and more powerful and more like PCs in regard to their capabilities I thought it would be good to create a club where people can come to ask questions/post tips and discuss smartphones in general.

Things to talk about include:
- Useful applications (including mini-reviews of really good applications)
- Tips on how to use hidden/undocumented features
- How to improve phone performance
- Bugs found and how to fix/overcome them (if known)
- User reviews/impressions (good for other people at TPU as it gives the views of other people who are pretty tech savvy)
- Thoughts on features you think would be good to have
- Modding (including overclocking/underclocking phone CPUs - yes it is becoming possible on some new handsets out this year )

Please avoid fanboy arguments (arguing over iphone/webos/android/winmo/symbian etc as it is not productive).

Is my phone a smartphone? How can I tell? 

Well if your phone runs on any of the following phone operating systems it is a smartphone:
- iPhone OS
- Android
- WebOs (palm phones)
- Windows mobile (aka minmo)
- Symbian (from 2007+)
- Blackberry OS
If it doesn't run on those operating systems then you can still join, just say what you're using at the moment and you can then learn how awesome smartphones can be 

When joining please say which smartphone you are using now, and list any smartphones you have owned in the past - this will help others direct any handset specific questions to the right users. Also list your favourite applications (upto 3 of them) if you have any 

Members:


 |Username|Current phone|Previous phones|Favourite applications
1 |Human_error|Nexus One|LG viewty, LG renoir|Google maps/navigation, gameboid, shopsavvy (all on android)
2 |Naelex|HTC Hero| |Aldiko, google skymaps, WaveSecure
3 |DaveK|Nokia N95 8GB|Nokia N93i|Google maps, Ovi maps, Tweet60
4 |RX-7|Shadow| | 
5 |warup89|HTC G1| | |
6 |kurosagi01|LG Viewty| |Alarm clock 
7 |a cheese danish|HTC Touch pro| |
8 |Frick|HTC Touch Duo & Qtek 9000| |Magic button
9 |selway89|Nokia n900|Nokia 7610, N80, 6210 navigator, Sony Erricsson P990i| 
10|HammerOn|LG Incite| | 
11|MRCL|Samsung M8800 Pixon & Sony Erricsson Xperia X1|HTC Touch HD|Memo
12|DanTheBanjoman|HTY T3232|HTC Elf| | 
13|oily_17|Palm Pre| | |
14|lemode|iPhone & Mototola Droid| | |


----------



## Naelex (Jan 23, 2010)

Already joined the android user clubhouse, didn't see this post 
I'm using an HTC Hero, my first smartphone and i love it!

my 3 fav apps would have to be:
Aldiko (ebook reader)
google sky maps
WaveSecure


----------



## DaveK (Jan 23, 2010)

My current phone is a Nokia N95 8GB (It has 2 CPUs ) pevious phone was a Nokia N93i (Also had 2 CPUs lol). Running Symbian OS 9.

I guess my favourite apps would be Google Maps, Ovi Maps and Tweet60.


----------



## RX-7 (Jan 23, 2010)

Shadow here with modded winmo 6.1


----------



## warup89 (Jan 23, 2010)

My current phone is an HTC G1 and couldn't be happier with it. I might root it [hack it]  later today since i just found out you can OC this nifty lil thing =]


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 23, 2010)

you can add me i got a LG Viewty and i love it,i mainly use its 5 megapixel camera because its really good and my all time..well if you count it as application the alarm clock that i use to wake me up for school.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jan 23, 2010)

I got an HTC Touch Pro. Windows Mobile 6.1. When I'm done with school, I'm gonna try and crack it or something.
Pretty bawls phone none-the-less. Phone bill is killer though.


----------



## Frick (Jan 23, 2010)

I have a Qtek 9000, full qwerty and a VGA screen. It serves mostly as a web browser and mp3-player. Runs winmo 5.0

My actual phone is a HTC Touch Duo. It's like a any other phone, but with a keypad. Very nice. Runs winmo 6.1.

And here's must have program for winmo 5: Magic Button. It's an awesome task manager, much needed in 5 imo.

Anyway, anyone know of any good alarm clock app for Win Mobile?


----------



## selway89 (Jan 24, 2010)

I have the Nokia N900. Nokia don't like to call it a phone (i do ).





Absolutely love it! I may do a bigger post on it with information etc.

Previous smart phones include:

Nokia 7610 (old symbian handset - first 1MP camera phone)
Nokia N80 (loved that to bits that phone!)
Sony Erricsson P990i (pretty good one although prefer nokias)
Nokia 6210 Navigator (Symbian OS 9.3 handset)


----------



## HammerON (Jan 24, 2010)

I have an LG Incite with Windows Mobile and all I can say is ~ don't get one!!!
I should have waited a year to get a better smartphone.
My contract with AT&T ends in June and I will update at that time. Don't know which smartphone I would like to get yet...


----------



## human_error (Jan 24, 2010)

Added everyone so far  good to see a decent mix of phones here - seems symbian and android are very popular for TPUers.

seems i'm finding a new bug with my nexus one every day at the moment - nothing which completely ruins the phone but they are getting annoying - htc/google had better come out with an update soon 

@warup89 - if you do root it and overclock it then post back with your results - may even get some benchmarks going for the different OSes (if they are availavle - i know android has some, will dig them out later).


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 24, 2010)

im not sure if this ever happened to anyone who owned a LG viewty does your screen flash at randomly like if you was thinking you receive a text message or phone call but nothing happens..? its creeping me out


----------



## MRCL (Jan 24, 2010)

Using now a Samsung M8800 Pixon, yesyes its not considered a Samrtphone BUT I do have a Sony Ericsson Xperia X1, which is! I also owned a HTC Touch HD. I learned to hate WinMo tho...

And most favourite app of all time: Memo function. Making short notes. This is an absolute must. I refuse to buy a phone that doesn't feature this (lol actually almost any phone does but still).


----------



## human_error (Jan 24, 2010)

kurosagi01 said:


> im not sure if this ever happened to anyone who owned a LG viewty does your screen flash at randomly like if you was thinking you receive a text message or phone call but nothing happens..? its creeping me out



I had that on my viewty when it was getting older - the screen would come on and nothing had happened - wasn't sure if it was something to do with battery levels/charger (happened more when it was plugged in for me) as my battery was in pretty poor shape after 14 months.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jan 24, 2010)

I currently use a HTY T3232 with WM 6.5, had a HTC elf before this.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 24, 2010)

human_error said:


> I had that on my viewty when it was getting older - the screen would come on and nothing had happened - wasn't sure if it was something to do with battery levels/charger (happened more when it was plugged in for me) as my battery was in pretty poor shape after 14 months.



mine happens when its not plugged in charged,it happened on my old battery but i replaced it for a new one i bought from ebay for £3 or something a unbranded.
The old one died in like 10 minutes it won't even last 1 text message now the replacement last whole day of me texting which is great.

But yeah it does it when it still indicate 4 bar on battery cell its quite creepy you think its showing its age?


----------



## oily_17 (Jan 24, 2010)

Palm Pre owner here, had it about 3 months.

It's my first smart phone and not that bad.

Only gripes are that SMS functions are basic, the battery life is not great and sometimes the phone locks itself and wont function until you enter your PIN code (means you miss calls etc until you check it)


----------



## lemode (Jan 24, 2010)

I’ve got an iPhone for Personal and Droid from work…the droid is the better phone but I still like my iPhone’s fluidity.


----------



## human_error (Jan 25, 2010)

kurosagi01 said:


> mine happens when its not plugged in charged,it happened on my old battery but i replaced it for a new one i bought from ebay for £3 or something a unbranded.
> The old one died in like 10 minutes it won't even last 1 text message now the replacement last whole day of me texting which is great.
> 
> But yeah it does it when it still indicate 4 bar on battery cell its quite creepy you think its showing its age?



It could be showing its age, then again there are plenty of bugs in the firmware for the viewty, this could just be another one of those things you never noticed until more recently. As long as the phone itself is working fine i wouldn't worry about it.

Added everyone else above to the list


----------



## Triprift (Feb 7, 2010)

Oooo ooo sign me up i got a 16 gig Iphone 3GS my previous phone was a non smart phone a crappy Nokia 6280. And my favorite apps Paper toss, Shazam, Google Earth and Wild West Pinball.


----------



## DaveK (Feb 7, 2010)

Hey, N95 8GB, not N95. There's a difference lol. Bigger screen, bigger battery, more built in memory, double the RAM and it's got a slick black colour


----------



## dank1983man420 (Feb 7, 2010)

have an old school  motorola mpx 220 now

had an mpx 200 before that.

They both suck.  I'll blame motorola and not windows for that one though.  had/have WM5 on both and like the features and the media player at least. That and I love playing the old school doom on that too


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 7, 2010)

I was just thinking we needed a smartphone discussion thread. 

I rock the T-Mobile G1.  Great droid phone with full keyboard when flipped out. 

Favorite apps:
Google Maps(must have)
Weather Bug(must have)
Shot savvy(compare prices with barcode scanning)
Star Wars Lightsaber app
Zedge(wallpaper/ringtone sharing)


----------



## hv43082 (Feb 7, 2010)

I have iphone.  Fav app has to be Lexi Comp (medical app).  Give me everything from diseases, diagnosis, treatment,s drugs, etc.  I sound like a genius on morning round.


----------



## sixor (Feb 7, 2010)

nokia 6120c symbian, many great apps

next one will be 5800xm, and dreaming with n900 with maemo 5 os


----------



## Kovoet (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm lucky enough to manage a mobile phone store also with a repair centre inside it. But I only have three phones and they are.

Blackberry 9000 Bold
Blackberry 8900 Curve
Samsung Soul

I swear by blackberrys but everyone to there own, if I was to change it would be the HTC Touch HD2

I can maybe drop in with hinters with your blackberrys now and then for example hold ALT down and type in lglg then go to menu and click on clear log just to clean up the rubbish on your blackberry


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 7, 2010)

Hey guys you think i should try selling my LG Viewty to CEX and get £46-60(depends what grade they give me) and buy a LG Pop??


----------



## Kovoet (Feb 7, 2010)

If I was you to be honest I would rather sell the viewty to CEX and try and get yourself a Samsung B3410 as its better than the POP


----------



## digibucc (Feb 7, 2010)

Blackberry Curve 8330m count?  not an iphone or android but i have an apps store and media player, office suite, etc - with a full keyboard.







free for work, so I can't complain compared to my $20 Verizon Pre-Paid phone I had before


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 7, 2010)

Kovoet said:


> If I was you to be honest I would rather sell the viewty to CEX and try and get yourself a Samsung B3410 as its better than the POP



I'm not a huge fan of Samsung phones anymore i don't think i would get another one again,the menu and all the same,and im not into those actual qwerty keyboard thing.


----------



## Kovoet (Feb 7, 2010)

its a qwerty keyboard and a touch screen.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 7, 2010)

Yeah i know but i am not into the actual qwerty keyboard i prefer it as the touch screen qwerty if that makes sense..although i was looking at an white GW520 but i only see it on phones4u and its on orange.
Not sure if they sell phones unlocked like carphone does.


----------



## lemode (Feb 7, 2010)

kurosagi01 said:


> I'm not a huge fan of Samsung phones anymore i don't think i would get another one again,the menu and all the same,and im not into those actual qwerty keyboard thing.



i had a samsung blackjack and thought that was absolute crap. worst battery life i've ever had with a phone.


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Feb 7, 2010)

I have a Nexus One, I love the phone, everything about it is exactly what I want!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 7, 2010)

lemode said:


> i had a samsung blackjack and thought that was absolute crap. worst battery life i've ever had with a phone.



Thats the problem with Samsung in my opinion a lot of their phones battery life is very poor and some people say text messaging theres a bit of lag latency going on.


----------



## Kovoet (Feb 7, 2010)

It's only carphone that sell the unlocked phones..


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 7, 2010)

hm i see i guess its LG pop it is if i decide to get a new phone..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 7, 2010)

iPhone owner here


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 7, 2010)

Im using a Samsung Jet (S8000)which is been branded 'Smarter then a smartphone' by reviews but I really dont see why....Its pants compared to the iphone but it still has a lot of features. similar to a smartphone.


----------



## lemode (Feb 7, 2010)

I have had severe cell phone add over the years. I’ve wasted tons of $ terminating my contracts early etc because when a phone is new you don’t get a sense of what it will be like 3-9 months in the future. Most phones become retarded within that time frame (in my experience). 

Blackberries
HTC phones
iPhone
Motorola

Only phones I’ve had any positive experiences with over the last 8 years (don’t remember manufactures prior to then)


----------



## human_error (Feb 7, 2010)

ooo lots of updates to make - im on my mobile atm so i'll update the OP later today when i have access to a PC


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Feb 7, 2010)

what currently use is this 

exodusprime1337 | Blackberry Storm 2| Blackberry storm1, 8830 world edition| facebook, snaptu, bloomberg mobile, ap mobile

i really like my storm 2, not as fluid and fast as other smartphones out there, but the email push and enterprise connnectivity are key for me.. imho the phone works great.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 9, 2010)

So guys..i was looking at more phones and the new nokia X3 caught my attention because of the design.
Its a slide phone and not touch screen lols but the design is quite nice heres link to its details:
http://europe.nokia.com/find-products/devices/nokia-x3

You guys think this be better phone than pop or the pop is better? the price range is about the same,although im not much of a big fan of nokia these days.


----------

